

Ask HN: Whom do you regularly follow on Twitter? - gsivil

I have just decided to give <i>twitter</i> another try.<p>Obviously posting that on Hacker News I would like to read your preferences about tech and start up people. But as the guidelines suggest any people/companies/organizations that are deeply interesting and relevant would work. At the moment I follow only linus_trovalds, peter seibel and pg.
======
mahmud
@antifuchs always makes my day. German hacker and recent San Franciscan.

@MoRocca is consistently funny, and often timely. Comedian celebrity.

@mattmight and @ccshan for serious CS, both professors.

Following "startup scene" types just filled my twitter stream with desperate,
trivial minds.

You can also go see the people I follow, many of them are silent but it was a
pleasure to see them on twitter. Names like Mitchell Wand, Dan Ingalls,
Richard Gabriel, Scott McKay, etc. I will happily retweet whenever they decide
to speak :-)

You can also follow me; I tweet mostly about programming, often drunk, and
always aim to offend. @bigthingist

------
JayNeely
<http://twitter.com/#!/hnshah> \- Hiten Shah, the CEO of KISSmetrics, an
analytics & conversion optimization service.

I saw from your comments that you're in Cambridge, MA? I'm in Somerville, so
some area developers I can recommend to you are:

<http://twitter.com/#!/bdarfler> \- Ben Darfler, senior software engineer at
Localytics, Java / Scala / scalability badass.

<http://twitter.com/#!/rseanlindsay> \- Sean Lindsay, CTO at Viximo, friendly
and helpful serial startup developer.

<http://twitter.com/#!/aaronwhite> \- Aaron White, founder of DoInk.com,
skilled web developer & passionate about computer science education.

<http://twitter.com/#!/dlouhy> \- Jeff Dlouhy, student developer w/ some
awesome acheivements already under his belt.

What kind of people are you interested in following? I haven't recommended
ruby devs or non-devs, but there are a bunch of great ones on twitter in the
area.

~~~
gsivil
Thanks a lot for the detailed recommendations. I am not a developer myself or
even the entrepreneur type. I would like to follow interesting people that can
give often non-trivial and insightful tweets on technology, technology market,
computer science, physics, and of course any stimulating tweeters. From
computer science and programming I would love to see tweets from

Just to give an example of my test Norvig, Knuth, Stallman and similar people.
I guess I am out of luck on these ones :)

------
tim_iles
I originally found Twitter to be useful at conferences and evening tech talks
etc. I then started to follow people who I saw also regularly tweeting at
these events. As a result, a lot of the people who I follow, I have now also
met in Real Life. Essentially, it kinda works as an aid to networking, as well
as sharing tech news.

------
JackdawX
It's well worth following John Carmack (of Doom/Quake fame, for those who
don't know). The guy is insightful and his projects are interesting to read
about. Also, he doesn't spam your feed, which is always nice.

------
kes
@al3x - Alex Payne

@hotdogsladies - Merlin Mann

@rands - Michael Lopp

@mattlanger - Matt Langer

~~~
gsivil
Thanks for taking the time. It would be nice if you could give us a few-words
sentence of why you follow them.

------
Vidura
Hacker News is for bad guys.

